# Wie mach ich grobe Linien mit Photoshop glatt?



## lord-krypto (13. April 2004)

Hallo, ich hätte gern gewußt, wie ich es mit Photoshop hinkriege, dass die Konturen meiner Zeichnungen so schön glatt sind, wie bei den Cimics, die man kaufen kann (zum Beispiel von Disney)?

Wer kann mir da helfen?

Grüße,
euer Anthony


----------



## Michael Och (14. April 2004)

Hi,

könntest du eventuell mal ein Beispiel zeigen,
an dem wir _rum basteln_  könnten?

Weil es wäre für uns einfacher, wenn wir testen könnten und dir somit 
Schritt für Schritt erklären könnten, wies am einfachsten geht.

MfG Michael


----------



## zirag (14. April 2004)

Zeichne mit nem Feinem Edding deine Bleistiftzeichnung ab ( mit einem *durchleuchtTisch* ) , nimm einen guten Scanner , scan mit hoher Auflösung

ev. noch den Kontrast etwas hoch setzten und du hast wunderbar glatte Linien 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Doc Baumann (14. April 2004)

*Linien glätten*

Is eigentlich ganz einfach: Du lässt über deine Digitalzeichnung mit den zu groben Linien ganz leicht den Gaußschen Weichzeichner laufen (etwa 1), dann rufst du Tonwertkorrektur auf und schiebst die Regler für den Schwarz- und den Weißpunkt zusammen, so dass noch ein bisschen Abstand zwischen ihnen besteht. Je nachdem, ob du die weiter rechts oder links zusammentreffen lässt, werden die Linien dicker oder dünner.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## lord-krypto (18. April 2004)

*Vielen Dank Leute.*

Toll, dass einem hier immer sehr schnell geholfen wird. HAbe alles ausprobiert und es hat funktioniert. 
Also Doppel-Dank.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (18. April 2004)

*krummgebügelt*

Also,
bin irgenwann beim Experimentieren mit Filtern über folgendes gestoßen:
Treppenstufen lassen sich vortrefflich mit dem Filter "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" glätten. Der ist eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht, doch das Ergebnis ist verblüffend.

Habe hier ein Beispiel: Das beigefügte bildchen war ein Strichbild (Modus: Bitmap) von nur 10 x 10 Pixeln Größe. Ein Kreis auf weißem Grund. Nach 1000%iger Vergrößerung erinnert das gebilde nur noch vage an einen Kreis.
Im Modus Graustufen (Größenverhältnis: 1) lässt sich der erwähnte "Staub und Kratzer"-Filter aufrufen. Ein Schieben an den Reglern lässt sofort erkennen, was er bewirkt. Das Beispiel zeigt auf der rechten Seite das Ergebnis.

Einziger Haken an der Sache: Winkelige Motivelemte werden Ebenfalls abgerundet. Doch dem kann mit einer entsprechenden Auswahlmaske vorgebeugt werden.


----------

